# making friends?



## noserhodes

hi all are there areas within the central region that have a higher percentage of other expat nationalities than others/
for example are there more lets say as an example more in arganil than santa comba dao, or more in tomar than tabua.
does anyone have any idea?
it is a question i have tried to ask before so maybe people dont have the answer, we have met people in various villages on our last visit, so in general are people quite dotted about or centralised to certain regions?
please dont get me wrong folks i dont want little britain and we do want to intergrate and mix fully with our local neighbours but at the same time maybe need a comfort blanket when we may require help/advice.
its far easier to perhaps learn from others mistakes mishaps along the way which may well happen to us on first arriving if you can appreciate that,
hope some can be of help with this
many thanks


----------



## Richard Henry

Thats a fairly honest question, and I look forward to seeing the responses.
I myself have recently purchased a home in Serpins, and have often wondered if there are any other expats in my area.

Are there??

Regards,
Richard


----------



## noserhodes

Richard Henry said:


> Thats a fairly honest question, and I look forward to seeing the responses.
> I myself have recently purchased a home in Serpins, and have often wondered if there are any other expats in my area.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Richard


Hi Richard thanks for responding to my question, it is one I have asked before, and again, have received no response!http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/confused.gif

Finding it strange though that no one seems to want to give us any idea
which villages may have expats living there, British or otherwise.


No way do we want a "little Britain" but by the same token don't want to be "lonely billy-no-mates"!!!


----------



## moggy666

noserhodes said:


> Hi Richard thanks for responding to my question, it is one I have asked before, and again, have received no response!http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/confused.gif
> 
> Finding it strange though that no one seems to want to give us any idea
> which villages may have expats living there, British or otherwise.
> 
> 
> No way do we want a "little Britain" but by the same token don't want to be "lonely billy-no-mates"!!!


In my experience with all of us outside of the Algarve, YES to all those in the Algarve there is some more of Portugal over the Monchique Mountains, I know it may be hard for you to comprehend. It seems to be a bit of a North, South (Central) and West divide with a spattering of people between.

There seems to be a concentration of expats in the Caldas region in the West, Coimbra in the North (Yes I know there is Porto in the real North but it’s way too cold up there) and Tomar in the South.

lane:


----------



## canoeman

Richard, there's a few hundred around that area, you'll have to get out more

We've lived in Portugal for 8+ years now in a couple of different areas and still come across expats we had no idea where there, some very close in Portuguese terms neighbours.

As has been said everyone has their own reason for choosing a particular place, some places seem to have a bit more of a community like Caldas de Rainha with a couple of Ladies clubs, others like Lousa based around charity boot fairs?, or look at Nanjudges posts and the Minho.

What you don't seem to get here are concentrations of expats but more of a loosely woven community, from my experience then I'd say the Penela, MdeCorvo, Lousa, Gois and up to S.Combo Dao has a lot of expats, but then say ask Travelling man who is a bit to the right, he would probably say down to Tomar.

So a few kms and you'll get a different answer.


----------



## Richard Henry

Thanks Canoeman, that's good to know.
I wonder how many are in Catassilva?
We bought the old Lawson place.
Richard


----------



## canoeman

Not sure where Catassilva is, Serpins for me was always a good fishing spot, or grandkids at river beach,(Casio Ermio better) or magic metal supplier that sold everything.


----------



## noserhodes

*fishing*



canoeman said:


> Not sure where Catassilva is, Serpins for me was always a good fishing spot, or grandkids at river beach,(Casio Ermio better) or magic metal supplier that sold everything.


hiya canoeman fishing is my biggest pastime maybe you could reccomend some places to me ponds or rivers?
thankshttp://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## canoeman

Not going to be able to help for your area, a bit too South for me, you've some good Barragem's in that area, generally there are fishing/hunting shops all over, and I've found them helpful for local knowledge, a local Junta organized a yearly fishing day, river pre stocked, BBQ etc bits of a lads day out but a good way to meet people.

Do a search on here Fishing Licences explained and an absolute *must*, not expensive, buy National option you can fish whole of Portugal then, but you still might reguire local licence for certain rivers or places to fish. Couple of nono's , no night fishing, no more than 2 rods per licence, always carry licence and ID(passport or copy)


----------



## travelling-man

In most countries there's be the options of things like Round Table, Rotary, Oddfellows & Freemasons etc but I haven't seen much sign of those and similar organisations here in central Portugal for some reason........ and perhaps there may be opportunity for something similar?

If anyone is interested, perhaps they could post or even PM me if they prefer and maybe we could do something about it?


----------



## canoeman

You'll find Rotary here, you've a few round you Coimbra, Pombal, Ansiao.
Round Table majority of use too old probably, main problem is the distances involved.

Portuguese Clubs seem more orientated to sport, culture, field sports


----------



## Appena

Sorry haven't been here for an absolute age, just associate using the internet with work, so wanted time out.

To return to the original question, YES I fully understand where you are coming from, to live in another country you have to at least TRY to intergrate.

Some people go to another country and want to live in 'little england'! 

Why & what for I cannot understand.

Personally I find it insulting to the country where where you have emmigrated. 

The local people regard you as a stranger in their county, you are an immigrant, NOT an ex-pat.

Personally have wanted to live here in Portugal for many years as have been coming here for over 20 years . We have spent so much time here for more years I care to think of. We love the people, customs, food and lastly, YES the better weather is a bonus for us oldies with bone/joint aches, but not a reason for re-locating.

The Caldas area is a good base as ladies can have access to various groups (which will introduce the wife to a lot of fabulous friends) and so too the hubbies But other than the golfing communities which swamp this area and have the' little britain' mentality, be careful.

As a couple, we wanted to live in a typical Portuguese location. We have done so & love the locals but for some reason, there is a 'battle' within the brits. 

Everyone wants to be top dog and there are no prisoners 

Just be careful who you make brit friends with. 

Just our opinion, but have discovered sadly, VERY valid x


----------



## Mirsan

*Immigrant not Expat*

Agree with your comments Appena.

I am a holiday home owner, so neither an expat nor an immigrant. However I have always wondered why so many forum members consider themselves as Expats rather than immigrants when it's obvious that they have left their place of birth and have decided to live permanently in Portugal. It seems to me that having that frame of mind will very likely be a barrier to integration.

There does appear to be a lot of threads which are extremely critical of Portugal and the Portuguese when they exhbit what are 'human' rather than 'national or regional' traits.

I don't often respond to threads as I find the exchanges quite off putting and offensive on many occasions.

Mirsan





Appena said:


> Sorry haven't been here for an absolute age, just associate using the internet with work, so wanted time out.
> 
> To return to the original question, YES I fully understand where you are coming from, to live in another country you have to at least TRY to intergrate.
> 
> Some people go to another country and want to live in 'little england'!
> 
> Why & what for I cannot understand.
> 
> Personally I find it insulting to the country where where you have emmigrated.
> 
> The local people regard you as a stranger in their county, you are an immigrant, NOT an ex-pat.
> 
> Personally have wanted to live here in Portugal for many years as have been coming here for over 20 years . We have spent so much time here for more years I care to think of. We love the people, customs, food and lastly, YES the better weather is a bonus for us oldies with bone/joint aches, but not a reason for re-locating.
> 
> The Caldas area is a good base as ladies can have access to various groups (which will introduce the wife to a lot of fabulous friends) and so too the hubbies But other than the golfing communities which swamp this area and have the' little britain' mentality, be careful.
> 
> As a couple, we wanted to live in a typical Portuguese location. We have done so & love the locals but for some reason, there is a 'battle' within the brits.
> 
> Everyone wants to be top dog and there are no prisoners
> 
> Just be careful who you make brit friends with.
> 
> Just our opinion, but have discovered sadly, VERY valid x


----------



## robc

I find myself agreeing with many of the comments on here, but throwing my tuppence into the debate I like to think of myself as who I am.

I do not like being labelled, or labelling anyone else for that matter.

I am me, I am not an ex-pat or immigrant or anything else, just a plain old, common or garden flawed Human Being.

We are scheduled to come over very soon and take up permanent residence (after a holiday) in the Alcobaca area.

We are both looking forward with great excitement at new challenges and new friends to meet. I have no idea who they are or where they have come from, nor do I care. 

End of. 

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf

Like Rob I do not like being labeled. 
I am not an "expat" I am me. Siobhan, Irish by birth, living in Portugal by choice and world wanderer in between


----------



## golden future

noserhodes said:


> hi all are there areas within the central region that have a higher percentage of other expat nationalities than others/
> for example are there more lets say as an example more in arganil than santa comba dao, or more in tomar than tabua.
> does anyone have any idea?
> it is a question i have tried to ask before so maybe people dont have the answer, we have met people in various villages on our last visit, so in general are people quite dotted about or centralised to certain regions?
> please dont get me wrong folks i dont want little britain and we do want to intergrate and mix fully with our local neighbours but at the same time maybe need a comfort blanket when we may require help/advice.
> its far easier to perhaps learn from others mistakes mishaps along the way which may well happen to us on first arriving if you can appreciate that,
> hope some can be of help with this
> many thanks


I am suprised no-one has mentioned Portugal Friends, a number of groups who meet once a month, also arrange some outings, and such things as discounts for members, British, Irish, South African, American, Dutch, Belgium and Portuguese members very welcome. I came here alone 8 months ago and it was a great way to meet people, I've made many good friends and help and support when needed. Another way of meeting people your local Portuguese language lessons. So not sure if forum allows this but web site is Portugal Friends or find them on face book.


----------



## Aden'Soph

This may sound odd but if the urge to make friends is just too strong then print out some leaflets introducing yourself. Then 'loiter' around your nearest LIDL's, the brit shelf in some Intermarche's, or the car parks in the major towns with Modelo's / Continentes. When you see a Brit numberplate tuck a leaflet under the wipers. In the store listen for english then casually comment 'You sound like you are from Weston Super Mare (important to choose a relevant place to their accent) ... or hold up a can of Heinz beans and say loudly 'Hmm - progress'


----------



## noserhodes

thankyou to each and everyone for replying to my thread, there have been some interesting and diverse comments.
anyway back to the original topic of "making friends".
to be honest we were just a little nervous and scared perhaps of being totally isolated and out on a limb if you like regarding to the particular area we have chosen to purchase our house.
initially we were just trying to locate one or two english speakers localish to where we are, because as yet we dont speak portuguese and have to learn asap.we have now managed to meet up with a few folks which has put our minds at rest.
we are the only english family in our little village and our nearest english speaking neighbours are dotted around in other villages at least 30mins away.
i would like to add at this point we have been totally blown away by the kindness and helpfullness of the local portuguese people who we hope will become friends in time when we have earnt their trust and respect, once or twice w,eve been almost reduced to tears by their hospitality and how they have gone out of their way to help us its so wonderfully endearing in this day and age and we love them to bits


----------



## TAO22

Hi there 

There is a large ex pat community made up of english, dutch and german here in the Alentejo region near Castelo De Vide.....it's beautiful and the park (Sao Mamede) is gorgeous in the springtime....We all integrate with the local community and they with us...so we don't consider ourselves 'ex pats' so to speak....just one of the locals...LOL! 
Anyway, thought you would like to know there are other clusters of us here in Portugal apart from in the usual suspect areas of the Algarve and Silver Coast 
Good luck with your move.....and please have a look around all of this beautiful country....it's diversity is stunning and the people are fantastic!


----------



## stephanie

Hi,

We live on the Silver Coast where there seem to be just the right number of Brits - not too many but enough to have a small circle of friends who you can chat to freely in your native language.

I have always found a good way to meet other expats is by going to a Portuguese class. You should be able to find a free course at a local school.

Even if you speak good Portuguese it is a great way to meet new friends!


----------



## noserhodes

*hi*

hi yes we intend to find a hopefully local class near to us, if not we may have to travel,but it is paramount that we get to learn the language.
i personally cannot survive without the language skills, as i want to be able to communicate with my local community.
i agree too that a language class will be a good starting point to meet other nationalities, and maybe make a few friends,
thankyou


----------



## benny1956

Richard Henry said:


> Thanks Canoeman, that's good to know.
> I wonder how many are in Catassilva?
> We bought the old Lawson place.
> Richard


Hello Richard, we bought the blue-white house in Serpins near your house (casa do sapateiro in Avessada) two years ago. We live there permanently and have a little b&b. we're from Belgium.


----------

